# How to rig up lights on 6x10 enclosed trailer?



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

I am looking for some help on how to rig up lighting on my trailer, we want to be able to swing the back doors open and somehow fasten the lights to the doors or somewhere so we are able to light up the area where we want to put our spread! It would be great if you guys could post some pics and give me some feed back on what the best options are and what would give the most light, and what lights work the best to shine over a big area when setting up the decoy spread early in the morning! Thanks for the help!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Xenon HID work light. The absolute best lights out there. Not cheap but two of them on the back of my trailer beam out to over 100 yards easy. Real nice for setting up that huge snow spread in the dark. Worth every penny of it.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome!! thanks! how do fasten then to the back of the trailer? any way you could post pics so I could see how you did yours? and did you run it off battery or through your truck as its running?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I've got em on magnets so they can be placed wherever you want and then I just run them down to a deep cycle battery for the power and bring the battery to wherever i want the lights to sit. I need to touch up my set up a little but never the less, the lights are the bomb. They are very strong and where I bought them they recommended to run them off a deep-cycle because of the power they suck. The bulbs are good for 10000 hrs plus i believe. I'd send pics but just don't have the gumption to do it, sorry. PM me and I'll give you my # and we can talk about it if you would like.


----------



## Adams14 (May 29, 2013)

fieldgeneral said:


> Xenon HID work light. The absolute best lights out there. Not cheap but two of them on the back of my trailer beam out to over 100 yards easy. Real nice for setting up that huge snow spread in the dark. Worth every penny of it.


You are right. HID light is the best go get huge light over a huge area. HID lamp is 300% lighter than normal light.


----------



## Lina5731 (Dec 14, 2013)

I know.


----------

